# L.A. Group Looking 4 DM for Urban/Political/Intrigue Campaign



## Canaan (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all!  We are a very open-minded and friendly group in Los Angeles that has been playing together for some time.  In the past, one of us has always had to DM and we haven't really been able to play in a game together, except once.  And that one time was a lot of fun!  We'd like to do it again.

We are a mature group, in our late 20s and 30s, professionals, film-makers, IT specialists, lawyers, etc.  

We are looking to play in an urban campaign, involving politics and intrigue, e.g., plots and motivations of ruling houses, nobles, churches, guilds, thieves and outside forces, etc.

We like to roleplay and like a facile character-driven game in which the actions and decisions of the characters often affect what the characters will be doing or how they have to resolve issues.  No Yoke.  And we like a fair amount of combat, of course 

So if anyone is interested in tackling such a thing, we'd love to talk to you!

We are roughly 3-4 people.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope I wasn't too specific in my post.  If you are interested in running a campaign and are in the area, please let us know   You can email me at cscali@adelphia.net


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 3, 2007)

You guys sound like a lot of fun. I'm too far away (High Desert with a wife about to give birth), but you sound like you'll end up with a great group.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, Whizbang!

There may actually be a lot fewer of us, because I don't think I will stop running my Turgos campaign, which means there are likely only 3 of us available.  If that is more appealing to any of you, drop me a line.


----------



## Canaan (Mar 9, 2007)

Still looking.....

Oh where, oh where have all the GM's gone?

Ignore the character ideas, they give you a flavor of the personalities of the players, but none of us are wed to them.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 14, 2007)

Canaan said:
			
		

> Still looking.....
> 
> Oh where, oh where have all the GM's gone?
> 
> Ignore the character ideas, they give you a flavor of the personalities of the players, but none of us are wed to them.




Did you guys find someone?

E-mail me off list and we can chat.


----------

